# Working Malinois Litter



## Stephanie Perrier (Feb 7, 2008)

*Dam: MOTCh E'Orka Van Arek SchH3, AD, RN *
*Sire: Bacchus Vom Drachenherz IPO3, FR Brevet
*Nova has been bred to Bacchus, and the pregnancy has been confirmed via ultasound. Puppies are due at the end of November, and we are now taking deposits. This combination should produce medium sized dogs with good prey drive, nice obedience potential, and good hunt drive. We expect dogs with a strong fight drive, yet retaining stability.
Nova is a stable female with a wonderful desire to please. She has shone in the CKC Obedience ring, where she has placed in the top ten in Canada All Breeds (2007), been in the top 5 Belgians for 3 years in a row, competed 4 times at the HIT of HITs, and is just 3 legs away from the highest title available, the GMOTCh. In this same time period she has also earned her AD and her SchH 3 (TSB pronounced every time). She has also served as a demo dog and helper in my classes and behavior consults. She has good prey drive, good hunt drive, and nice fight drive. Pictures and videos can be found at:
*http://www.competitivek9s.net/web_site_competitive_k9s_016.htm
*Bacchus is a strong dog from predominantly German lines. He is line bred 2-2 on Klemm. He has been an FMBB world team member for the US 4 times, including 2 top 25 finishes. He won the AWMA nationals in 2005. He recently earned his FR Brevet with a perfect score of 100/100. All of this has been done with a first time Schutzhund/Ring handler! He has good prey drive, good hunt drive, and strong fight drive.
Pictures and videos of the pups will be posted when they are whelped. You can view them here:
*http://www.competitivek9s.net/web_site_competitive_k9s_035.htm*
Litter pedigree can be found at:
*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/pedigree/990475.html*

Contact Stephanie at Sinova Kennels:
[email protected]


----------



## Stephanie Perrier (Feb 7, 2008)

Puppies have arrive. 5 Females and 2 Males born November 27, 2010!


----------



## Stephanie Perrier (Feb 7, 2008)

Due to some back outs, 2 Females and 1 Male available:
http://competitivek9s.net/sinova-kennels/available-young-dogs/


----------

